# Help Needed, Web Design



## TheWarsmith (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey, I'm not very skilled in web design or graphic design, I can do very basic things in Photoshop but when it comes to web design I have no experience. I am starting a clan for Battlefield Play 4 Free and I need help setting up banners, recruiting pictures, and a nice website. It doesn't have to be a expensive website, just need it looking "professional" to an extent. Please if you have any spare time and experience contact me. I can give you more detail if you contact me or ask me here. If anything email me at [email protected] or [email protected] 

Thanks, 
The Warsmith


----------



## Eldar Wraithlord (Jul 24, 2011)

I made my own Fan Site and it looks pretty decent. I could help you I have experience just tell me where I need to go and what to do and I'll do it.


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe I could help?

Here is my site


----------

